# Help req'd pls



## shark3r (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all.
I have used Virgin tv in the past and found that a lot of subtitled programes had either missing or faulty subtitles, subtitles advertised and not actually being present (seems that virgin had disabled recording subs on some programmes due to problems) on both live & playback recordings resulting in myself dropping virgin & moving to Sky.

Does anyone know if this has improved over the past 3 years, and also will it help to go with the current TIVO promotion fron Virgin as I'm also having some subtitle issues from my current Sky package.

As a deaf person, I totally rely on the subtitles and am trying to find the most reliable company to go with, any help is much appreciated I'm sick of trying to watch TV from playback or delayed playback only to find that the subs are totally messed up & overlaid or missing entire paragraphs.


Looking for hopefully some fast answers as I wanted to get info whilst Virgin still have the promotion on lol


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I occasionally switch on the subtitles and, apart from them being slightly out of sync on some channels (being ahead of the actual dialogue) then they actually seem quite stable on the channels/programmes that have them. Oh yes, I only ever watch recorded programmes; hardly ever 'live' so can also confirm they get recorded fine .


----------

